

All TI Signing Keys Factored - brianto2010
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/news/articles/14/145/145273.html

======
cnvogel
The keys have been removed from the linked sites because of a DMCA notice.
They can be found on wikileaks, though.

~~~
rwolf
link:
[http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Suppressed_Texas_Instruments_crypt...](http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Suppressed_Texas_Instruments_cryptographic_signing_keys%2C_28_Aug_2009)

New theory: the DMCA is a viral marketing campaign by WikiLeaks. I think I
prefer this theory to reality...

------
jrockway
Hopefully in the future we can simply allow users to tweak hardware they own.
It's clear that technical measures to prevent this will just be defeated, so
why force the users to pay for the development of anti-hacking features?
(Nothing is free, after all. Making the TI-whatever unhackable would just make
it cost more. WTF.)

------
spicyj
This doesn't include the TI-Nspire or TI-Nspire CAS. Not all too surprising,
but the title is a bit misleading.

------
aliasaria
Brute force for the win?

